# Skull Island Skiff



## dpreston59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fished in one last month. Does everything you would want a super skinny water skiff to do with a top notch fit and finish.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw two guys in one of their skiffs this past Sunday in Ft Pierce.


----------



## TM (May 31, 2007)

I had the opportunity to fish in one this summer. AWESOME! I saw the boat at the Tampa outdoors show and got on it a few weeks later. I was impressed at the performance and how shallow we could get on some of the flats aroupnd Ft. Desoto. Quiet and easy to poll, stable, fast with a 30hp and had the mojo... I've fished out of many boats / skiffs and the Skull Island is on par with (or maybe nicer) than a Hell's bay. I had a buddy that owned a waterman and think that side by side my money would go to the Skull Island. I'll be placing an order shortly.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought my Waterman from Chris Ivey (one of the owners of Skull Island) when he was getting ready to launch their new Skull Island skiff.. He is very passionate and knowledgeable about skiffs and has a keen eye for detail...

I would like to wet test this boat if there is one in the Tampa Bay / Mosquito Lagoon area..


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had the opportunity to speak with Chris yesterday. Super nice guy that really prides himself on the quality of their skiffs. Very helpful and is willing to customize their hull in any way the customer desires.

A little pricier than some of their competition, but with the use of Kevlar fiber and vinylester resin...I'm sure it's worth it if you have the extra money to spend.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

These skiffs look awesome !! Would love to fish out of one. It's nice to see the skiff market getting a little more competitive


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah nice skiff, i will check them out when i get to FL


----------



## geoffqua (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm the proud owner of the first Skull Island skiff Scott and Chris produced. I've fished on a bunch of different skiffs over the years, and I've been super impressed with my skiff every time I've fished it. I've never been in a skiff in its class that runs the chop as well and stays as dry as the Skull Island. It poles exceptionally well. Even if I'm fishing by my self and I'm poling from the tower the boat poles straight with out having to add weight to the bow to keep it in the water. I've had long days in the Glades where I've run 70-80 miles. The boat's got tons of storage for trips like that and is still small enough to get into the small bays and tight quarters in the backcountry. If any of you are interested in a skiff and want to ask any questions about the skiffs feel free to contact me.


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

SnookDaddy,

We should have a Skull Island in the Tampa / Lagoon area in the next couple months. As soon as we do, I will let you know and get you out in the skiff. I think you will be impressed. 
Tight lines-
Chris


----------

